# Fester and Gomez!



## Eden10

My sweet boys


----------



## RatzRUs

I'm squealing!!!!


----------



## Eden10

Had to start a pic thread for them so I can look back and see how much they grow and change! You can see poor little Fester isn't so sure of the camera yet haha.


----------



## achackysac

Aww!! Who is who?


----------



## unlikelyfather

I think Gomez is the hooded?


----------



## Eden10

Yeh Fester is the baldy (of course!) Would Gomez be considered a hooded? His 'hood' goes all the way down his back to his booty...still learning the marking names! I know he's an Agouti something lol.


----------



## unlikelyfather

Maybe not hooded? Piebald? I'm not sure of the right word. Lol. It was just easier to describe him as having a hood. I'm still learning them, too. It's been a while since ratspeak was something I had to familiarize myself with.


----------



## PrincessRat

Aww what is the nakie one? Looks JUST like my double Rex baby when I first got her!! I've never seen a hairless with that much fur even as a lil' one like yours...is he a true hairless? My dad got Rarity because he was told she was a hairless when she isn't, but I finally found some hairless rats in my area and I'm hoping to get one when some females come, after I do all the research on how to care for them versus a furred rat!  So adorable!!! Congrats on both of them!!


-Rats are my life-


----------



## IOVERATS

Aww, I bet your a proud rat mummy  hehe, they are gorgeous  I love them they seem to like that plant pot, will have to get mine some when I get my ratties  good luck with them and I look forward to more pictures  


A wise t-shirt once said 'my rats think your gross too!' directed at all you rat haters out there!


----------



## koawren

Seriously kick ass names!


----------



## Eden10

Thanks everyone  No I don't think Fester is a true hairless, he's covered in white fuzz...he's also a Dumbo (but sometimes his ears look up?) and he's albino. I adopted him of Craigslist, the lady was pretty clueless.I'm very proud of them! Yeh the plant pot is a big hit...until their too big to fit in it haha!


----------



## Cstaar

aw they are adorable together and I love their names!!


----------



## Eden10

Some cute snapshots of Fester after some successful bonding time


----------



## PrincessRat

Eden10 said:


> Thanks everyone  No I don't think Fester is a true hairless, he's covered in white fuzz...he's also a Dumbo (but sometimes his ears look up?) and he's albino. I adopted him of Craigslist, the lady was pretty clueless.I'm very proud of them! Yeh the plant pot is a big hit...until their too big to fit in it haha!


Haha yeah well anyway he is super adorable!!! He looks exactly like my DR girl except she's got standard ears, and she's not albino just got dark red/almost ruby eyes. 


-Rats are my life-


----------



## IOVERATS

So sweet! He got curly whiskers! They are adorable, good luck with them  


A wise t-shirt once said 'my rats think your gross too!' directed at all you rat haters out there!


----------



## Eden10

Thanks again! The lady said Fester is albino, he pretty much looks like a Dumbo PEW that has been shaved lol. Best way to describe him!


----------



## LightningWolf

They are adorable. Gomez is an Agouti mismarked hooded/ overmarked Berkshire. can you get a picture of his Right side? In hoodeds the color can (actually its suppose to in the show standard) go down to their butts, and on to their tails. Some will even have groin/flank spots (random areas of spots on their theighs/flanks and belly). they are both adorable.


----------



## PrincessRat

Eden10 said:


> Thanks again! The lady said Fester is albino, he pretty much looks like a Dumbo PEW that has been shaved lol. Best way to describe him!


If he is albino, his eyes will go completely clear when the light shines on them just right. If they don't do that then he's a PEW. Albinos have no pigment at all so they have no color in their eyes, the red is the blood, whereas a PEW has red colored eyes like any other colored rat.  


-Rats are my life-


----------



## Eden10

Here's a shot (a bad camera phone shot I must add!) of Gomez' other side...he's grown a lot since this pic, was when I first got him a few weeks ago.Hmm...I don't think Festers eyes go clear...like I said the lady I got him from wasn't very nice she just wanted him gone! But that's what she told me.


----------



## jd882

Awwww.. just so cute!


----------



## PrincessRat

He's probably a Pew then...but anyway they are both sooo darn adorable! I keep looking at all of these pictures because I can't get enough of these two!  so precious!


-Rats are my life-


----------



## Eden10

Yeh I'm sure he is...he's my little odd ball  couple shots of Gomez he was very excited to come out to play! Fester came out but didn't stray far from the cage...he's still skittish and shy. Gomez is a little skittish still but his curiosity gets the better of him! Once he knows everythings safe he's pretty bold and will chew on the cage in protest when I have to put him back lol.


----------



## LightningWolf

Yep, he's a hooded  I LOVE agouti hoodeds (and hoodeds, and topazes, and Albinos, and Albinos). Sorry 

Actually PEW is the exact same thing as an Albino. it is just a term used for breeders because its easier and shorter to spell. A true "PEW" is a pink eyed rat (Amber, Champaign, ect) Bred for less and less color, like a BEW (Black eyed white) and A REW (Ruby eye white). a true PEW and Albino are indisquinishable other then genetically (an Albino would have the albino gene c/c while a pink eyed white would have a pattern modification and the pink eye gene p/p). Once again though they are actually very rare since most people don't breed for them, probably because Ruby eyed whites and Black eyes whites look cooler. and PEW would be kind of pointless since Albinos are so easily obtained. 

So yeah, PEW and Albino are the exact same. Just thought I would mention that, not trying to sound like a genetics/varieties snob.


----------



## Eden10

Wow you have great knowledge! Really interesting! Ok so Fester is a Dumbo Double Rex REW...or something along those lines lol...his eyes are more red than pink. And cool Gomez is a Hooded! I love them no matter what but good to know what their breed/color is in proper ratty terms


----------



## Eden10

Found this pic (not mine) of I guess what would be considered a true PEW or Albino...most of the white rats I've seen have the ruby colored eyes.This lil one is adorable! I too love PEW/Albinos


----------



## LightningWolf

your welcome. haha, that's what 2 years of genetic research gets you, sad thing is that I'm still not researching. 

Pews/Albinos can have red eyes, it just takes away the pigment so you see the blood. not all have pink eyes, some have extremely bright red eyes. Also, you are very lucky. where I live there are basically no albinos. I've only seen one in my life (yet one of my friends who lives in the same area has an Albino, I guess they just keep hiding from me).


----------



## Eden10

There very easy to get here, so easy that ppl don't want them coz their 'boring'...so there usually used as feeders along with black hooded. Poor guys


----------



## PrincessRat

LightningWolf said:


> Yep, he's a hooded  I LOVE agouti hoodeds (and hoodeds, and topazes, and Albinos, and Albinos). Sorry
> 
> Actually PEW is the exact same thing as an Albino. it is just a term used for breeders because its easier and shorter to spell. A true "PEW" is a pink eyed rat (Amber, Champaign, ect) Bred for less and less color, like a BEW (Black eyed white) and A REW (Ruby eye white). a true PEW and Albino are indisquinishable other then genetically (an Albino would have the albino gene c/c while a pink eyed white would have a pattern modification and the pink eye gene p/p). Once again though they are actually very rare since most people don't breed for them, probably because Ruby eyed whites and Black eyes whites look cooler. and PEW would be kind of pointless since Albinos are so easily obtained.
> 
> So yeah, PEW and Albino are the exact same. Just thought I would mention that, not trying to sound like a genetics/varieties snob.


I have a white rat with red eyes who isn't albino though...? I thought this too until I got her. Her eyes are a bit darker red, I thought they were ruby but people said no she's a PEW...but she isn't albino?


-Rats are my life-


----------



## Eden10

Pretty confusing as to what would be considered albino? The pic of the rat I posted looks albino to me...that's how I would picture a true albino rat but idk haha.Just wanted to update that Gomez is a big love bug, let him out with me last night for one on one (Festers turn tonight) and even tho I can tell he doesn't 100% trust me yet, he kept climbing all over me and giving me lots of kisses and bruxxing is it? (grinding his teeth) He doesn't seem to mind being picked up, altho he's a baby and would rather be running around lol. Not a snuggle bug just yet...but a love bug yes!


----------



## PrincessRat

Eden10 said:


> Pretty confusing as to what would be considered albino? The pic of the rat I posted looks albino to me...that's how I would picture a true albino rat but idk haha.Just wanted to update that Gomez is a big love bug, let him out with me last night for one on one (Festers turn tonight) and even tho I can tell he doesn't 100% trust me yet, he kept climbing all over me and giving me lots of kisses and bruxxing is it? (grinding his teeth) He doesn't seem to mind being picked up, altho he's a baby and would rather be running around lol. Not a snuggle bug just yet...but a love bug yes!


Yes the one you posted is an albino.  I'm thinking my little one is a REW. There are albinos everywhere around where I am. The most common rats you find in my area are black hooded or albino. My albino passed away back in August, and my little DR isn't albino. Your little guy looks albino to me but it's hard to tell.


-Rats are my life-


----------



## Eden10

Already posted these in general discussions, but gotta add them to my memory thread ;D

Gomez hasn't changed much, but Fester seems to have lost some of his peach fuzz and got more wrinkley...he also seems to have grown into his ears. Both are getting to be big boys!


----------



## Eden10

Morrreeeee........I'm thinking Fester maybe a hairless Siamese or Himi, hes getting points...will see what people think! I started a thread about it in general discussions 

Anyways enjoy more cuteness of the boys! [p.s. gomez reaaallllyyyy likes his fruit cups lol ;D]


----------



## Eden10

Pics of the boys enjoying their new cage, Fester looks so cute and wrinkley haha ;D...


----------



## Eden10

Whoa took ages to find this thread...thought I'd better add to it. Crazy looking at the first pics of these boys, they were so tiny! They've come so far & are my cute spoiled bratty fattys haha ;D


----------



## KelseyShea

I love their names!


----------



## Snutting11509

My goodness they are CUTEEE!! I love their names, they suit them very well! I have a soft spot for hairless rats... ive been very curious about them lately


----------



## Eden10

Fester is actually a Double Rex he has a fine layer of white fur & brown himi fuzzy points on his nose & base of his tail...he's really funny looking & feels really bristley to hold lol. My other boy, Herman is my true Hairless but I honestly don't think it makes a difference...they are both really fun & interesting to own & have that 'exotic' look Thank you everyone!


----------



## Eden10

Also that pic of Fez eating a piece of pasta just cracks me up...he always eats with his butt pushed way out like that lmao!


----------



## Rodents=Love256

Adorable little babies


----------



## Eden10

The boys cage, gonna be another couple weeks before we get our CN double unit...darn bills!!! 
But there happy enough, bought the little bed today after they destroyed yet ANOTHER hammock


----------



## Eden10

More pics [hope this works, using photobucket for the first time]...


----------



## Muttlycrew

These guys are ridiculously cute.  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Possum Rat

they are adorable! they look so comfy in the bed you have for them & your DR is simply ADORABLE!


----------



## JLSaufl

Love. So cute and comfy.


----------



## Eden10

Yes they are doing a good job of keeping it clean so far, but Fester has already started to dig under it & try & destroy it...or 'customize' it in his eyes...grrrrrr 
Thanks for the compliments...their bed actually looks comfier than mine LOL!


----------



## Snutting11509

I love those wrinkles!!! So cute!!! Eden, You have 4 boys right? Do they all live in the same cage? If so, do they get along nicely?


----------



## Eden10

Yes I have 4 boys & no they don't all get along, I have 2 seperate pairs. I tried hard to introduce my Hairless boy, Herman to these 2 but they were VERY aggressive towards him...mainly Fester. After a few attempted intros, Herman became terrified so I gave up & contemplated keeping him alone...I felt bad tho & decided to try introducing a baby to him, something less intimidating & it worked out perfect!I'm getting a CN double unit soon, so I can keep 2 boys in each unit make things easier than having 2 cages


----------



## HelloClarice

I love the picture of Fester spooning Gomez lol


----------



## Eden10

Lmao! He's such a dork...I think that could be why he didn't want Herman to live with him, he wanted Gomez all to himself!Also when I got up this morning I found the cage FULL of stuffing...yup their bed is ruined! Herman has also begun to de-stuff his hanging tree house hammock too...so looks like both my pairs of boys are going to be difficult when I start using fleece in my CN *sighs* I will have to figure something out!


----------



## HelloClarice

lol you never know! My girls have never chewed hammocks/fabric then I switched to fleece liners and the only thing they chew is the liners =P but the only thing my boys don't chew on are the liners so who knows! I'm sure you will figure something out ^-^


----------



## ratazana

Before I adopted my boys (who are brothers) I was going to name them Fester & Gomez!!! Very cute! Your boys are lovely!


----------

